# windows 7 not detecting hard drive



## pooker (Mar 28, 2010)

I have this model WD5000AAKS

It prompts me to load a driver, but according to the windows website, it should not.   This hard drive is detected in my bios, but not by the OS.  This is a fresh install, and there is currently no OS installed on this hard drive. 

Does anyone have any solutions for me to try?

Thanks


----------



## Niarod (Mar 28, 2010)

Can you be more precise about it?When does it ask you to load the driver, during installation of seven?
AND...have you already formated the hd ?


----------



## pooker (Mar 28, 2010)

Niarod said:


> Can you be more precise about it?When does it ask you to load the driver, during installation of seven?
> AND...have you already formated the hd ?



It hasn't been formatted because it doesn't let me get to that point.  I get to the install button, and then I agree to the terms, and it asks me that no primary storage could be detected, and it gives me an option to search for drivers.  No drivers are found, and there are no downloadable drivers for this HDD.  According to the MS site, it shouldn't need them.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 28, 2010)

move the drive to a different sata header and see if it works.  I have seen this issue before and that fixed it in my situation


----------



## fritoking (Mar 28, 2010)

you have to go to administrative tools...then computer management...then storage...then disk management and set it as a primary partition......if im not mistaken...http://www.sevenforums.com/installa...s-7-installtion-doesnt-detect-hard-drive.html


----------



## theonedub (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a similar problem once, ended up being a bios setting for ACPI or something like that.


----------



## Niarod (Mar 28, 2010)

So i guess it's first use for this hdd, so you cannot use any diagnostic tools within windows to check if the hd is ok.
Like Phxprovost said, reboot and enter bios after changing cables, though it is sata which does not need to set any primary, secondary etc. hd drives.
You don't need drivers for the hd, that option is always there during installation, so check bios settings, acpi, sata-raid mode etc.If none of this work, try connecting the hd to another PC if u have one to check it for proper function.If it works fine and you cannot solve with your bios, see if there is a firmware update for the hd in the wd site , here you have more info on your drive: http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1409 

Cheerz


----------



## Niarod (Mar 28, 2010)

DO THIS BEFORE UPDATING ANY FIRMWARE, LEAVE IT AS A LAST OPTION LOL
One other thing that came in my mind: if it's not recognized by the system as a primary partition than it's a logical one.
To change it when u boot with the seven dvd go to repair (do not click install), till you get to the page with all options, hence open cmd.
Open diskpart, list disk, list volume and check the info you get as output.
If list volume says there are no volumes on this disk, then you have to create them but first do:
List disk--it'll say sth like disk 0 ,file system raw/ntfs etc.
select disk 0--if disk 0 is your hd
detail disk--check details
Now clean your hd, type"clean" on cmd, after that give a rescan, repeat list disk etc....
Select the disk again, type "convert basic" to convert the hd from dunamic into basic and set it as active: type "active"
Also read the parameters of diskpart as i cannot remember everything perfectly...

ATTENTION: Commands "clean" and "convert" cause data loss.Be sure you don't have anything on your hd and be sure to select(with the select disk/partitioncommand) the right hd to perform the operations on, if you have more than one hd in the system!!!
Let us know...and put your system specs in signature


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> move the drive to a different sata header and see if it works.  I have seen this issue before and that fixed it in my situation



That's what I was thinking as well.
Verify all connections are secure.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 28, 2010)

sounds like you have something set to ahic or raid in the bios turn that off or dl the F6/floppy driver for your chipset


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 28, 2010)

It is probably asking for the driver for your SATA/RAID controller, not the drive itself.


----------

